# *****FOR SALE: HPI Super Nitro RS4 gas powered r/c car PICS*****



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

FOR SALE: HPI Super Nitro RS4 gas powered remote control car with JR Racing XR2 remote control. The car wasn't used very much, less than 20 times total. It has a brand new Picco TP095 P12 Engine that was never broken in, and was only started once. Other mods are exhaust and air filter and new wheels & tires (mounted but never been used). The engine that is on there now, has not been tuned. May have to be tuned to run. Less than 15 bucks at most hobby place, sometimes you can find someone to do it for free. This is a great r/c car. It reached speeds up to 45mph with the old engine and the new one has about twice as much hp. It is 4WD also, which makes it accelerate much faster. It has never been wrecked. I have paid over $600 including upgrades. $350

This would be a great christmas present, or just a new for you. PM me or email me if you want more info.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lucky. I moved this from the nitro forum, to down here where it will get more exposure. Plus, I aint gonna lie, thats a sweet looking truck!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate it! 350 OBO!!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, the bottom dollar is $275. Nothing less.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

TTT. Great Christmas present!!!!! Only $275.


----------

